# اقتراح لمهندسي المناجم بإنشاء صفحات للمسائل المحلولة في مختلف مواد هندسة المناجم



## طارق البخاري (25 يناير 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

لدي اقتراح لمهندسي وطلبة المناجم بإنشاء صفحات تعرض فيها المسائل المختلفة في شتى علوم المناجم خوفاً من نسيان ما درسناه بالجامعة ومن هذه المواد :

1- ميكانيكا وهندسة الصخور Rock Mechanics
2- تصميم دورات التفجير Blast cycles Design
3- تصميم الأنفاق Tunnel design
4- تهوية المناجم Mine Ventilation
5- ماكينات التعدين Mine Machinery
6- هندسة الميول أو استقرار المنحدرات Slope Stability
7- تطبيقات المساحة في المناجم

وخصصت هذه المواد بالذات لأنها - في رأيي - في لب التخصص وأصل التصميم وسهلة النسيان وأهميتها كبيرة أما المواد النظرية فيمكن مراجعتها بسهولة ومن عنده مواد يراها مهمة فلا يبخل بها علينا

وعليه نرجو من الإخوة المهندسين والطلاب أن لا يبخلوا علينا برأيهم في هذا الموضوع ابتداءاً وثانياً أن لا يبخلوا علينا بمشاركتهم في هذا الموضوع

وسأبدا - بإذن الله - بوضع بعض المشاركات في ميكانيكا وهندسة الصخور Rock Mechanics بعد ان نرى مشاركات وآراء الإخوة


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (27 يناير 2008)

أخي في الله 

أنا مستعد للمشاركة في هذا العمل 

ولكن لدي تساؤل 

هل تختلف الكورسات من جامعة لاخري 
وذلك لاني رايت ذلك 
لا في لب الموضوع 

ولكن في طريقه الحل 

أرجو الرد وانا مستعد لوضع مسائل واجاباتها 
في مادتي rock mechanics و هنديةالمناجم


----------



## عبد النافع (27 يناير 2008)

الموضوع جميل جدا انا بدرس هندسة مناجم ازهر واكيد هيكون فية مشاركة انشا اللة


----------



## طارق البخاري (27 يناير 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

شكراً أخي أكرم على المرور

وشكراً لتفاعلك الإيجابي

وبارك الله فيك على التعليق

أما بخصوص طرق الحل حسب علمي أن كل علم له أصول وفروع فالأصول لا يختلف عليها اثنان "ولا ينتطح فيها كبشان" أما في الفروع فالفرع هو انبنى على الأصل ومهما اختلفت الفروع فالأصل هو واحد "أي مهما تعددت الحلول فالحل الصحيح هو واحد" "كل الطرق تؤدي إلى روما" بل بالعكس كثرة تعدد طرق الحل لها فوائد كثيرة.

أما بخصوص المشاركات فأنا أفضل أن تكون المشاركات باللغة العربية لسببين رئيسيين أولهما ضعف لغتي الإنجليزية ثانياً من شروط التسجيل في هذا المنتدى حسب ما أذكر هو "أفضلية" أن تكون المشاركات بالعربية, وإن كاد لابد فلا بأس حتى بالإنجليزية "فما لايدرك جله لا يترك كله".

وننتظر تعليقات باقي الاخوة

وهات ما جهز عندك يا أخانا أكرم

وشكراً


----------



## طارق البخاري (27 يناير 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

شكرا يا أخانا عبد النافع على التأكيد على المشاركة

وما أظنك تبخل علينا "فاسمك عبد النافع"

نفع الله بك

وشكراً


----------



## علاء الهدي (28 يناير 2008)

فكره جميله وأنا مستعد للمشاركه - إنشاء الله _.


----------



## Egy Mine (28 يناير 2008)

موضوع جميل جداا وان شاء الله مستعد لوضع شرح في تهوية المناجم Mine Ventilation
وكمان في اقتصاديات المناجم Mine Economics 

قريبـا ان شاء الله -


----------



## طارق البخاري (28 يناير 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

نشكر الأخوة على هذا التفاعل الطيب والذي إن دل على شئ فإنما يدل على حرص الشباب على تبادل العلم الدنيوي النافع ولمن معه أي مسائل محلولة جاهزة فليبدأ ببسم الله وليتحفنا بها


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (29 يناير 2008)

أخي في الله أنا سوف اجهز ما لدي انتظروني قريبا ان شا ء الله


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (9 فبراير 2008)

أخواني أعضاء هذا الموضوع المتميز 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

آسف علي التأخير ولكن كما تعلمون كانت هناك مشكله في الشبكة 

المهم هذه أول مشاركة لي في هذا الموضوع 

وهي مجموعة مسائل محلوله في ماده 
mining development
وسوف اكمل إن شاء الله 
أرجو التعقيب


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (9 فبراير 2008)

أخواني أعضاء هذا الموضوع المتميز 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

آسف علي التأخير ولكن كما تعلمون كانت هناك مشكله في الشبكة 

المهم هذه أول مشاركة لي في هذا الموضوع 
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/Oe4BuBo

وهي مجموعة مسائل محلوله في ماده 
mining development
وسوف اكمل إن شاء الله 
أرجو التعقيب


----------



## طارق البخاري (10 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

إبداع يا أخانا أكرم والله مشاركة فعالة راااااااااائعة وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## طارق البخاري (10 فبراير 2008)

*حل المسئلة رقم 1 من الباب الثاني من كتاب Introduction to Rock Mechanics*

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

قمت بحل المسألة الأولى من الباب الثاني من كتاب Introduction to Rock Mechanics تأليف Richard E. Goodman. وهذا الكتاب مهم لكل طالب يدرس هندسة المناجم وخصوصا علم ميكانيكا الصخور.

وطبعاً بدأت بالباب الثاني لأن الباب لا يوجد به مسائل فهو مقدمة لعلم ميكانيكا الصخور وتأثير التركيب البلوري على الإجهادات ويحتوي على أهم المراجع في هذا العلم.

والكتاب وجدته في أحد المواقع وقد يكون في هذا المنتدى ولمن يرغب في الحصول على الكتاب فليطلبه مني وسأقوم بوضع رابط الكتاب إن وجدته وإن لم أجده فسأقوم برفعه - بإذن الله -.

وهذه هي المسألة لمن أراد الإجابة عليها بدون الإستعانة بجوابي عليها (على كل يوجد الحل النهائي (يعني يعطيك رقم فقط) لجميع المسائل في أحد ملاحق الكتاب) :

1- طين صفائحي (Shale) من العصر الطباشيري (Cretaceous) يتكون من 60 % ألليت (Illite) و20 % كلوريت (Chlorite) و20 % بيريت (Pyrite) قيم المسامية (porosity) له عند أعماق مختلفة كانت كالآتي :
أ‌- 33.5 % عند عمق 600 قدم
ب‌- 25.4 % عند عمق 2500 قدم
ت‌- 21.1 % عند عمق 6100 قدم

احسب الإجهاد العمودي  Vertical stress عند عمق 6000 قدم لهذا الطين الصفائحي افرض أن سماكة  thickness الطين مستمرة من السطح حتى عمق 6000 قدم وافرض أن الطين كان مشبعاً saturated بالماء.


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (11 فبراير 2008)

أبو حمزة السلفي قال:


> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> 
> قمت بحل المسألة الأولى من الباب الثاني من كتاب Introduction to Rock Mechanics تأليف Richard E. Goodman. وهذا الكتاب مهم لكل طالب يدرس هندسة المناجم وخصوصا علم ميكانيكا الصخور.
> 
> ...




ممتاز م/أبو حمزة 
أنا مسرور جدا للتعرف إليك 
هكذا تكون المشاركة الفعاله 
وهكذا نكون قد بدأنا في أن ننهل من العلم عن طريق الانترنت بالطريقه الصحيحة 

أرجو من كل الأخوة البدء الآن وعدم الانتظار 
حتي لاتداهمنا الامتحانات

:13: :13: :13: :13:


----------



## طارق البخاري (11 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

يا أخي اكرم عندي بعض الإستفسارات حول مسائلك الرائعة لأنه يبدو أنني لا أتذكر موضوع Mine Development وهي كالآتي :

المسألة الأولى :

1- ما المقصود بـ Ay هل هي الإنتاجية السنوية ؟؟ إن كانت هي الإنتاجية السنوية فلماذا تم ضربها 300 هل الباقي عطلات وما شابهها؟؟

2- ما معنى الرمز Ep ؟

3- مامعنى الرمز H و S ؟

بصفة عامة أرجو منك توضيح الرموز أثناء حل المسألة كما قمت بتوضيحها في بدايتها؟


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (13 فبراير 2008)

أبو حمزة السلفي قال:


> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> 
> يا أخي اكرم عندي بعض الإستفسارات حول مسائلك الرائعة لأنه يبدو أنني لا أتذكر موضوع Mine Development وهي كالآتي :
> 
> ...



أخي في الله أبو حمزةالسلفي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
آسف علي التأخير 
أولا بخصوص Ay فنعم كما زكرت هي الانتاجية السنوية 
وهي المستخدمة في القانون 
ولكن في المسألة معطي Ad أي الانتاجية اليومية فيجب تحويلها وذلك بضربها 
في 300 يوم وكما زكرت فانه لم يحسب 365 بسبب العطلات وخلافه فالمتعارف عليه ان السنه 300يوم
تانيا بخصوص الرمز الثاني Eb فارجو أن تذكر لي في اي مثال هو وذلك لانه قد يكون قد خلط عليك الرمز وذلك لعدم وجوده اي في المسائل لا يوجد E b
تالتا 
s: the dimension is take along the strike
H:the dimension is take along the dip 
أرجو الرد 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## طارق البخاري (1 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
بارك الله فيك اخي اكرم على الرد وقد ظننت أنك نسيت أن ترد عليّ وأثناء تصفحي للمواضيع القديمة تفاجأت بردودك على أسألتي :

أما ما يتعلق بالرمز EP فهو موجود في المسألة الأولى وقد لا يكون هو رمز E قد يكون الحرف اليوناني capital Segma سيجما كبيرة (موجود في المقام تحت الجذر)

اما بصفة عامة فالمسائل رائعة جدا

وسبب الإشكال هو أنك لم تتخيل شخص يقرأ المسألة لأول مرة ففي بداية المسألة تقوم بتعريف الرّموز ولكن أثناء الحل تقوم بإدخال رموز لم تعرّفها أما بالنسبة إليك فإن الرموز معروفة أما للذي يقرأ المسألة لأول مرة فسيشكل عليه بعضها

وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود وشكرا


----------



## طارق البخاري (1 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
وهذه أحد مواضيعي القديمة التي فيها أسألة امتحان من جامعة مانيتوبا الكندية وأجوبتها مع محالولة مني لترجمتها

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t77160.html

وإن لم تشتغل الملفات في الرابط السابق فقد قمت برفعها على هذا الرابط مع زيادة بعض المسائل :

http://www.zshare.net/download/14513384bd3ddbe4/

وننتظر من الأخوة عبد النافع وعلاء الهدى و Egy Mine تنفيذ وعودهم بالمشاركة


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (1 يوليو 2008)

أبو حمزة السلفي قال:


> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> بارك الله فيك اخي اكرم على الرد وقد ظننت أنك نسيت أن ترد عليّ وأثناء تصفحي للمواضيع القديمة تفاجأت بردودك على أسألتي :
> 
> أما ما يتعلق بالرمز Ep فهو موجود في المسألة الأولى وقد لا يكون هو رمز E قد يكون الحرف اليوناني Capital Segma سيجما كبيرة (موجود في المقام تحت الجذر)
> ...


الأخ الكريم أبو حمزة السلفي 
لقد قمت بالإجابه علي تساؤلاتك من أول يوم 
ولا أخفي عليك لقد إنتابني شعور بالاحباط 
لعدم استمرار الموضوع كما بدأ وظننت أنه قد انتهي عند هذه المرحلة 
أرجو أن نعود مجددا 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طارق البخاري (2 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
لا تقلق أنا مازلت مستمراً في الموضوع حتى وإن استمريت وحدي
ومازلت أنتظر منك تعريف الرمز السابق Ep او( سيجما P ) في المثال الأول (وهو موجود في المقام تحت الجذر)
وشكراً


----------



## طارق البخاري (2 يوليو 2008)

*مالا يسع مهندس المناجم جهله عن مكونات متفجر الأنفو Anfo*

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

دائماً يمر على مهندس المناجم متفجر اسمه الأنفو ما هو؟ ما مكوناته؟ ماهي النسب الدقيقة التي تكونه؟
هذا مثال حسابي بسيط ورائع يوضح كل الأسئلة السابقة

(المثال في المرفقات)


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (3 يوليو 2008)

أبو حمزة السلفي قال:


> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> لا تقلق أنا مازلت مستمراً في الموضوع حتى وإن استمريت وحدي
> ومازلت أنتظر منك تعريف الرمز السابق Ep او( سيجما P ) في المثال الأول (وهو موجود في المقام تحت الجذر)
> وشكراً



الأخ الكريم أعتذر عن التأخير 
ولكن الخطأ غير مقصود في المسأله وذلك لانها مكتوب بخط اليد فظهر كما رأيته 
ولكن الرمز الصحيح هو ( Σp ) 

Σp :- unit workable ******* of the seams 

and can be calculated from this formula 
Σp = γm 

where

γ: weight of cubic metre of the solid coal tons/m3

m : thickness of the seam

if we have four seams with different thickness and different ( γ) 

Σp = γ1m1 + γ2m2 + γ3m3 + γ4m4 

if the ( γ ) is equal for all seams , then :

Σp = γ ( m1 + m2 + m3 + m4 )​
والإجابة موجوده في المرفقات في ملف وورد لتلافي أخطاء الكتابه هنا 
أرجو أن أكون قد أفدت 
وعذرا علي التأخير 
أرجو الرد 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## طارق البخاري (3 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
مشكور جدّاً على التوضيح يا أخ أكرم وبارك الله فيك
والآن أصبح كل شئ واضح في المسألة

بس في مشكلة صغيرة حدثت معي أكثر من مرة وهي عند تنزيل ملفات الوورد من هذا المنتدى أجد داخل الملف انت غير مسجل في هذا المنتدى حتى عندما أكون مسجل في المنتدى وأكتب بعض الردود وحدثت هذه المشكلة مع ملف الوورد تبعك فما الحل؟؟


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (3 يوليو 2008)

أبو حمزة السلفي قال:


> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> مشكور جدّاً على التوضيح يا أخ أكرم وبارك الله فيك
> والآن أصبح كل شئ واضح في المسألة
> 
> بس في مشكلة صغيرة حدثت معي أكثر من مرة وهي عند تنزيل ملفات الوورد من هذا المنتدى أجد داخل الملف انت غير مسجل في هذا المنتدى حتى عندما أكون مسجل في المنتدى وأكتب بعض الردود وحدثت هذه المشكلة مع ملف الوورد تبعك فما الحل؟؟



والله مش عارف ايه المشكله 
بس لو عندك حل ممكن أبعتلك عليه الملفات انا جاهز 
يعني مثلا علي الاميل


----------



## طارق البخاري (4 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

بارك الله فيك على تفاعلك أخي أكرم لو ممكن تعيد رفع ملف الوورد السّابق في أي موقع عنده خدمة رفع الملفات

Reupload the previous word file in any web site has service of files sharing


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (4 يوليو 2008)

أبو حمزة السلفي قال:


> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> 
> بارك الله فيك على تفاعلك أخي أكرم لو ممكن تعيد رفع ملف الوورد السّابق في أي موقع عنده خدمة رفع الملفات
> 
> Reupload the previous word file in any web site has service of files sharing



إليك أخي أبو حمزة ملف الوورد علي هذا الرابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/127114737/p.doc.html
أرجو الرد


----------



## طارق البخاري (5 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

بارك الله فيك يا أخ أكرم على التوضيح وأصبحت المثال الأول واضح جدّا (إلى حد الآن ) أما باقي الأمثلة فإلى أن يحين وقتها - إن شاء الله تعالى -

والرابط شغال 100%


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (5 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الأخوة الأعضاء 
أقدم لكم اليوم مثال محلول في مادة 
fundamentals of rock drilling 

علي هذا الرابط 
http://rapidshare.com/files/127391110/Example.doc.html
أرجو التحميل 
وسعيد بتلقي التعقيب 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## طارق البخاري (6 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

مثال رائع وجميل جدّاً وفكرته ممتازة وسأقوم بقراءته بتأن لأفهمه جيداً

بارك الله فيك على التفاعل أخي أكرم


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (6 يوليو 2008)

أبو حمزة السلفي قال:


> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> 
> مثال رائع وجميل جدّاً وفكرته ممتازة وسأقوم بقراءته بتأن لأفهمه جيداً
> 
> بارك الله فيك على التفاعل أخي أكرم



الأخ الكريم أبو حمزة 
لولاك لما تم إنشاء هذه الصفحات ولم يتم التفكير فيها 
لذلك فالفضل يعود إليك بعد الله في نشر هذا العلم 
وننتظر من باقي الإخوة التفاعل
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طارق البخاري (7 يوليو 2008)

*حسابات حرارة الإنفجار للأنفو Heat of explosion for ANFO*

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

يعتبر هذا المثال امتداد للمثال السابق حيث يوضح حرارة التفجير عند تكون متفجر الأنفو.

وأرجو التعليق على ملف الوورد هل هو قابل للتحميل أم لا وإن قبل التحميل هل المثال موجود بداخله ام لا فانا دائما ما تواجهني مشاكل في تحميل ملفات الوورد من هذا المنتدى


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (7 يوليو 2008)

أبو حمزة السلفي قال:


> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> 
> يعتبر هذا المثال امتداد للمثال السابق حيث يوضح حرارة التفجير عند تكون متفجر الأنفو.
> 
> وأرجو التعليق على ملف الوورد هل هو قابل للتحميل أم لا وإن قبل التحميل هل المثال موجود بداخله ام لا فانا دائما ما تواجهني مشاكل في تحميل ملفات الوورد من هذا المنتدى



أخي الكريم 
ملف الوورد يعمل بصورة ممتازة 
سوف أراجع المثال جيدا وأعطيك رايي 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طارق البخاري (5 أغسطس 2008)

*حساب:حرارة الإنفجار للأنفو المعالج بالألومينيوم Heat of explosion for Aluminized ANFO*

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

هذا المثال يعتبر مكمل لما سبق وهو يتحدث عن حسابات حرارة التفجير لمتفجر الأنفو المصفح أو المعالج بالألومينيوم Heat of explosion for Aluminized ANFO


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (5 أغسطس 2008)

أبو حمزة السلفي قال:


> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> 
> هذا المثال يعتبر مكمل لما سبق وهو يتحدث عن حسابات حرارة التفجير لمتفجر الأنفو المصفح أو المعالج بالألومينيوم Heat Of Explosion For Aluminized Anfo



جزاك الله اخيرا 
م/ أبو حمزة 
وآسف علي التأخير


----------



## mam_am (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من لدية اي استفسار عن اي مادة في هندسة التعدين يبلغني وان شاء الله هيكون فية الحل


----------



## alshangiti (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى العزيز - ابو حمزة 
شكرا جزيلا على مقترحك 
انا سأضيف كل ما يتعلق با لتكاليف مثل 
1- drilling cost 
2- blasting cost 
3- mucking cost 
4- ventliation cost 
5- maintenance cost of mining equipment 
6- taling cost 
7- milling cost 
اى تكاليف التشغيل فى المناجم السطحية والأرضية 
كذلك كيف تقيم مشاريع التعدين 
NPV -IRR -PPP------------------ETC
سوف اقوم من وقت لأخر حسب الوقت با ضافة بعض الحسابات من واقع عملى وليس نظرى واتمنى الفائدة للجميع 
ملاحظة 
فى الواقع العملى اى فى المناجم عادة جميع ROCK MECHANICS تعمل فى البداية اى خلال دراسة الجدوى وتحدد قوة الصخور والطريقة المثلى للتدعيم ولا تكن هناك حاجة الدراسة الصخور خلال التشغيل الا اذا دعت الحاجة لذلك ز
شكرا


----------



## alshangiti (23 ديسمبر 2009)

سو ف ابدء اولا بتوضيح عن كيف نقيم اى مشروع سواء كان مشروع تعدينى او اى مشروع اخر 
طرق تقييم الأنفاق الرأسمالى capital investment evaluation 
سوف احاول شرح الطرق التالية 
1- طريقة معدل العائد على الأستثمار
2- طريقة فترة السداد
3- طريقة صافى القيمة الحالية
4- طريقة معدل العائد الداخلى
5- دليل الربحية
التقييم يتمثل فى عملية تحديد وتقييم وتخطيط وتموبل المشروعات الرأسمالية الضخمة .
هذه الطرق المختلفة للتقييم تتيح لصاحب القرار الأتى
1- هل يوافق على الأستثمار ام لا 
2- ما هو الأستثمار الذى يجب تفضيله من البدائل 
الطريقة الأولى طريقة معدل العائد على الأستثمار 
= الربح / الأستثمار الرأسمالى 
لا ينصح با ستخدام هذه الطريقة للعيوب التالية 
1- لا تأخذ فى الأعتبار توقيت الحصول على التدفقات النقدية الداخلة
2- لا تحدد ماهو الربح الذى يجب اختياره هل هو ربح اول عام او اخر أفضل عام اومتوسط الربح 
3- ما هو الأستثمار الرأسمالى الواجب استخدامه .


شكرا


----------



## alshangiti (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الطريقة الثانية 

*صافي القيمة الحالية Net Present Value*

صافي القيمة الحالية Net present Value و اختصاراً هو NPV هو أحد أشهر أدوات الاستثمار فهو يقوم بإعادة تقدير التدفقات المالية من المشروع حيث أنه يعيد تقييم الأرباح المستقبلية آخذاً في الاعتبار نسبة الخصم السنوية. المال الذي تحصل عليه اليوم لا توجد عليه نسبة خصم لكن المبالغ التي تكسبها لاحقاً يكون عليها نسبة خصم وتزيد نسبة الخصم كلما زاد عدد السنوات. 
إذا كسبت 100 جنيه اليوم فهي فعلاً مائة جنيه أما إذا كسبت 100 جنيه العام المقبل فهي تساوي 100 \ (1+0.1)= 90.9 جنيه بمقاييس اليوم إذا كان عائد الاستثمار الطبيعي 10%. هذا لأنك إذا استثمرت 90.9 جنيه اليوم فإنها تكون 100 جنيه في العام المقبل عند نسبة 10%. 
وهنا مثال آخر : فلنفترض وجود استثمار لديك يدر مثلاً 10% سنوياً والآن فإنك بصدد الاستثمار في أرض زراعية تتكلف 100 ألف جنيه وتدر 5 آلاف سنوياً لمدة 3 سنوات وبعدئذ يمكنك أن تبيعها مقابل 110 ألف فهل تستمر في مشروعك الحالي الذي يدر 10% أم تستثمر في الأرض الزراعية؟
شراء الأرض يتكلف اليوم = 100000 والقيمة الحالية للأرض هي نفس المبلغ 100000 جنيه
ربح السنة الأولي 5000 والقيمة الحالية لربح السنة الأولي هو 5000 \ 1.1 = 4545 جنيهاً
ربح السنة الثانية 5000 والقيمة الحالية لربح السنة الثانية هو 5000 \ (1.1)^2 = 5000 \ 1.21 = 4132 جنيهاً
ربح السنة الثالثة 5000 والقيمة الحالية لربح السنة الثالثة هو 5000 \ (1.1)^3 = 3757 جنيهاً
قيمة بيع الأرض في نهاية العام الثالث 110000 والقيمة الحالية للبيع هو 110000 \ (1.1)^3 = 82644 جنيهاً 
صافي القيمة الحالية من للمشروع = -100000+4545+4132+3757+82644 = -4922 جنيه والقيمة سالبة. 
في هذا المثال فمع أن المشروع قد يبدو مربحاً إلى أنه في الواقع ليس مجدياً اقتصادياً لأن صافي القيمة الحالية للمشروع سالبة. هذا يعني أن الاستمرار في المشروع الآخر الذي يدر 10% سنوياً أفضل من المشروع المقترح. 
فقط يمكن اعتبار المشروع مجدياً من وجهة النظر الاقتصادية إذا كان صافي القيمة الحالية موجباً. وعند وجود مشروعين مربحين فإن مقارنة صافي القيمة الحالية هو أفضل طريقة لتحديد المشروع الأكثر جدوى.هناك أيضاً ملحوظة هامة : لا يمكننا كذلك أن نتجاهل نسبة المخاطرة التي يجب أن تؤخذ في الاعتبار وعندما تتساوي الربحية عليك أن تستثمر في المشروع الأقل مخاطرة. 
إذا كان لديك مشروعين يتكلفان 100 ألف ريال وأحدهما سيربح 5000 خلال العام الأول والآخر سيربح 2500 ريال في العام الأول و 2500 ريال في العام الثاني فبحساب صافي القيمة الحالية يكون المشروع الأول أعلى جدوى من المشروع الثاني رغم أن الربح هو 5000 ريال في الحالتين.


----------



## aidsami (13 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
يا ليت الرابط الأول عن mining devlepment 
لأن الرابط لا يعمل 
شكرا على دراسة المشاريع


----------



## aidsami (20 يوليو 2010)

موضوع ممتاز و جدير بلأهتمام
مع ملاحظة: لن هناك بعض الروابط الخارجة عن الموقع مثل rapidshare لم تعد شغالة.


----------



## طارق البخاري (16 ديسمبر 2016)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

إليك الملف الخاص بأخينا أكرم كيلاني يا أخي aidsami والمتعلق بـ mining development بعد أكثر من 6 سنوات !!

https://www.mediafire.com/?17q12ca5ab1ncn4


----------



## طارق البخاري (17 ديسمبر 2016)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

نقلاً عن صفحة الدكتور أحمد عبد الجواد على الفيس بوك:

Practical Exam (Mining &Quarrying Geology)
أمتحان العملي اليوم للمستوي الثالث بجامعة المنصورة . ارجو من كل من يعمل في المحاجر والمناجم من جيولوجي موقع او مدير محجر أو مدير منجم او مدير انتاج او مهندس مساحة ان يقوم بحل هذا الامتحان بإستخدام البرامج العلمية ويفضل برنامج الـ Map Source فهو مناسب جدا . وسوف اقوم بوضع الحل بعد يومين ان شاء الله.
ملحوظة لزملائي وابنائي في الشركات . الحمد الله أصبح الان طلبة جامعة المنصورة المستوي الثالث مؤهلون لدرجة عالية جدا في أعمال المحاجر والمناجم . وهم ان شاء الله في تقدم دائم. 
تحياتي للدكتور صلاح عياد Salah Ayyad منسق البرنامج 
والدكتور حسني عزالة Hosni Ghazala رئيس القسم .
.


----------



## طارق البخاري (20 ديسمبر 2016)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

فقد نشر -مشكوراً- الدكتور أحمد عبد الجواد على صفحته العامرة بالفيس بوك أجوبة امتحان (Mining &Quarrying Geology) العملي للمستوي الثالث بجامعة المنصورة.

https://www.facebook.com/smartgeologicaloffice/posts/1030460337082332


----------



## dina othman (29 مارس 2017)

فكرة كويسه


----------

